# Id like to go gigging anytime



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I lived in niceville for a couple of years and gigged all the time. I just moved to milton-avalon blvd, off trout bayou, and would like to start going again. I have my own gig if needed and am very knowledgable with boating. I also have the eye for the flounder. Please let me know anytime, id like to kill fis and help with gas. 
Thanks, 
PV


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Panhandle vandal said:


> I lived in niceville for a couple of years and gigged all the time. I just moved to milton-avalon blvd, off trout bayou, and would like to start going again. I have my own gig if needed and am very knowledgable with boating. I also have the eye for the flounder. Please let me know anytime, id like to kill fis and help with gas.
> Thanks,
> PV


If you're a girl and not ugly I'll take you. You have to keep your mouth shut, can't have any of the fish, and you have to clean the boat afterwards.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Panhandle vandal said:


> I lived in niceville for a couple of years and gigged all the time. I just moved to milton-avalon blvd, off trout bayou, and would like to start going again. I have my own gig if needed and am very knowledgable with boating. I also have the eye for the flounder. Please let me know anytime, id like to kill fis and help with gas.
> Thanks,
> PV


When the time is right I'm sure one of us will take ya,thou that name ya got sure makes me scratch my head....
Good floundering won't be for awhile.


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

*Niceville*

Where are some good spots to go gigging in the niceville area?


----------

